#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Koninginnedag 2010 Amsterdam.

## ItsRobsLife

Queensday the Queens birthday celebration at the end of April, usually the 30th, is the best time of year to visit the Netherlands and see the Dutch enjoy themselves in what is really a celbration of 'Dutchness'. Also a great time for me to return to Amsterdam, my home for a few years, and catch up with my Dutch friends. 

The event is a national holiday and starts the night before with many bars open all night, but it's an event for all and the evening before many people come out on to the street to have what is in effect a national car boot sale, they make a space on the sidewalk to sell all their unwanted possessions, much of this stuff actually goes back into the attic or the cupboards where it came from, it's more about getting out there and being sociable. 

The main event for most though is a night of revelry followed by a day of Orange madness, and Amsterdam is in my opinion the best place to see that. 

Here's a Wiki link if you want to know more about the history Koninginnedag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, on with the photo's, I'll spare you the drunken revelry ones from the night before, but needless to say we had a high old time in our favorite pub in the Red light district, The Other Place, now renamed The Old Town. Next day we were back for more. 

The day started with the weather rather grey and quite cold and in the Red light area at least there were far fewer people than I have seen on previous years. But it was still early and people were heading into the centre. 



The city is closed to traffic and trams for the day.



Here's the funfair set up in Dam Square, some of the biggest scariest rides I've never been on. 



People heading in down Damrak, which would normally be completely crowded. 



But as you can tell it's a bit cold an blustery. More beer should warm them up. 



Plenty of music all over the city, a lot of it dance, but also folk, reggae and in Vondel Park classical concerts. Anywhere there was some music there would be a throng of people having a good time, outside a bar in the Warmoestraat.



Still in the Red light and more random happy people about... 



Over to Nieuwmarkt and typical of the day, kids playing about, lots of people watching going on, friends catching up with each other and determined drinkers headed for oblivion. 



The randomenss of it all, this woman outside her house, her son was playing the drums and everyone having fun and dancing around, her daughter too in the backgorund was also very good on the drums and her son and his friend would start breakdancing when she was playing, the mum was just very proud and saying 'look at my wonderful kids' it was great, a random moment from a day full of enjoyment. 



Things were starting to liven up, the sun was coming out and the beers  were going down well, 
the boats were starting to come out in force. 



One of the friendly bar staff at our local.



And here's the other, both in surprisingly good condition seeing as they'd  been downing Tequila and dancing on the bar until the early hours. 



Right time to head off to The Jordaan and a trip through the city...

Willie Nelson and his great granddaughter were there. 



Still trying to sell that junk... it's gonna go back in the attic I  think.



Was it the sunshine, was it the music or was it the beer..? A  combination of all three I would guess. 



Wandering through the city, grabbing a beer along the way, a typical scene.. a little bit of  tranquillity... 



Followed by music, drink and madness...



Are you looking at me..? 



Random revellers... 



Herengracht..? Prinzengracht..? Heading toward the Jordaan anyway. 



The day was just getting better and better, the hardest part was having  to start moving on again from wherever you happened to have stopped. 



Just brilliant, the noise and the atmosphere, this is why it's the best  time of year to visit.



The Johnny Jordaan, the street renamed after it's most famous singer. 
A huge crowd and another great spot to view the event. 



Beautiful day... amazing sight. 



...don't you just wish you were there..? There's always next year. 



Into the crowd again... 



Everybody having a great time..  



Hup Holland.!



They had a good sound system here and lots to see, so we just  stayed and got very drunk and had a great time. 



Of course not everyone needs beer to have a good time. 



It was a beautiful day..



..and I have lots more pictures...



But I think you can see what it's all about...  :Wink:

----------


## Gipsy

"Oranje boven, oranje boven, leve de..." Nice pixx, Rob. Wish I could give you an 'orange', but will have to stick to green...

----------


## slimboyfat

> 


 
Great pics, and kind of you to include one that Butterfly can enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Really nice picture thread, Thank-you Robski.

----------


## patsycat

And there was me thinking the Dutch were boring!!  Looks like a great time was had by all.  Shall put in calender brain cell for next year!!

----------


## greenthaiway

Good to see Amsterdam, place of birth, again on your pictures :-)
Thanks for the nice pics  :Smile:

----------


## Woofiee

T'was a great day indeed - spent most of it in a boat on the canals, out through the Ij and back again. A happy loop or two, then back to the little huis on the herengracht for a bbq and many more bierjes. Even though I'm not Dutch, sometimes I love living here...

then the blue envelopes come...

----------


## splitpin100

Love Amsterdam and Dutch people, i've been going there nearly 35 years, and the last time a freezing cold Jan this year, first time at 17yo, and i still love. Thanks for those marvelous pictures

----------


## Stinky

Terrific photo thread IRL, I'm a little surprised at the lack of scantily clad whores but you cant have it all I spose.

Cloggies are usually great peole to party with so it must have been a cracking time

Worth a green anyway mate  :Smile:

----------


## Halfaboy

Finished going to Koninginnedag in Amsterdam about 25 years ago. All these people scare me too much. Much too crowded.

----------


## ribblerat

I lived and worked in Leiden for nearly ten years and Konningsdag was pretty much the highlight of the party year ..
We used to all meet up around somebodys appartment have a liquid breakfast then make our way to the Train station with of course a few cases of Hertog Jan , Free travel to Amsterdam if i remember rightly, out of the station and up the Damrak towards Dam Square finish whatevers left of the Hertogs there, with of course a few large herbal smokes, then make our way up to Vondol Park grabbing a beer or ten along the way fantastic day, one of the big things i really do miss about Holland ..

----------


## pluto

I studied and lived in Leiden for 2 yrs. Great memories, Queens' day rocked! I remember seeing the Hells' Angels playing Roadhouse blues on a boat in the canals going through the Red Light District...everyone happy. Holland is awesome when the weather is nice.

----------


## corsp

always great time with koninginnedag :smiley laughing:

----------


## Happyman

Lived in Utrecht for 4 years - loved it !!

Left there the day after Koninginnedag in 1978 !!
There was a street party and 'car boot ' sale outside Dikke Dries Bar and we did our house clearance there !!
Even sold my 8 year old Citroen 2CV with a knackered engine that I was going to scrap the next day  !!

Got totally 'rat-arsed' and we missed our flight in the morning but WTF - happy days !

----------


## greenthaiway

> Lived in Utrecht for 4 years - loved it !!
> 
> Left there the day after Koninginnedag in 1978 !!
> There was a street party and 'car boot ' sale outside Dikke Dries Bar and we did our house clearance there !!
> Even sold my 8 year old Citroen 2CV with a knackered engine that I was going to scrap the next day  !!
> 
> Got totally 'rat-arsed' and we missed our flight in the morning but WTF - happy days !


Yeah, I remember that I bought your 2CV  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 










Just joking  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neo

Proper rave up that was.!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Had some good weekends in the "Damage" back in the day when the pound got you a fist full of guilders :rock_dj:

----------


## Neo

proper trip down memory lane and another place I must get back to one day.. 2020 maybe...

----------

